# Is this scope a steal??



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEUPOLD-SCOPE-9X50-/260860392791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbc7db557

JUST THOUGHT IT WAS CHEAP?:whistling:


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Check the Leupold site, gunbroker.com, midway shooters supply and any other site you can think of. I'm not familiar with this particular scope and often prefer a fixed focal length........however, this may be a good buy. I really don't need it but highly reccomment that you do some quick research if you are interested. IF it is a 'steal' someone will know it and buy it quickly!


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Did some quick looking but didn't see much info. I did add it to my ebay watchlist. Again, research it! I did find a few of the lower priced Leopolds in 3x9x40 for around this price.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Nst*

No such scope exists. WATCH OUT !! --- SAWMAN
EDIT TO ADD(0730 9/26)---> Just noticed that the add has been updated to add 3-9X50. These were/are produced by Leupold and would certinly be worth the asking price if in good condition. Remembering also that you could always send it back to Leupold for a upgrade/fix up.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> No such scope exists. WATCH OUT !! --- SAWMAN


Thank you for your wisdom sir!:notworthy:


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

this scope is about 270.00 @ wally world


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The scope 3-9x50 Rifleman does exist, they are low end Leupold scopes. Better than most lower end companies high end scope. But there are a ton of counterfit Leupolds sold everyday on ebay, many you dont know till you send it in to the factory for a warranty issue.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The optics industry is RIFE with LITERALLY counterfeit scopes. Absolute knock offs of the lowest quality.

Luepold is one of the most copied scope names. They are known for quality and with the sheer numbers in the market, they figure folks expect to see a "steal of a deal" now and then on e-gay etc...

THey have been available for at least 8 years that I am aware.

The "red-dot"optics are even more heavily copied than magnification scopes as they are easier to build.

Brent


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, figures, just was not aware of this problem with optics. Looks as brand new is the way to go, next year I will bend over and take that pounding...


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks again fellas for all of the info!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hey Matt --->*

When you get ready for a high'er end scope let me know. I'll dig out a few for you to ponder. No Naked Star,Barfska,Shitmmons,or Tas-Ho's here. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I appreciate that and will definitely keep that in mind.


----------

